# Parents must pay $30,441 for getting rid of son’s porn cache



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 27, 2021)

GRAND HAVEN, Mich. (AP) — A judge has ordered a western Michigan couple to pay $30,441 to their son for getting rid of his pornography collection.

U.S. District Judge Paul Maloney’s decision this week came eight months after David Werking, 43, won a lawsuit against his parents.

He said they had no right to throw out his collection of films, magazines and other items. Werking had lived at their Grand Haven home for 10 months after a divorce before moving to Muncie, Indiana.

The judge followed the value set by an expert, MLive.com reported. Werking’s parents also must pay $14,500 to their son’s attorney.


After moving to Indiana, Werking learned that his possessions were missing.

“Frankly, David, I did you a big favor getting rid of all this stuff,” his dad said in an email.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 27, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> GRAND HAVEN, Mich. (AP) — A judge has ordered a western Michigan couple to pay $30,441 to their son for getting rid of his pornography collection.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Paul Maloney’s decision this week came eight months after David Werking, 43, won a lawsuit against his parents.
> 
> ...




I see why their son is divorced.. 
that's one hellavu addiction that you would sue your parents after living in their home. 
I understand privacy and not touching his possessions but this is too much. 
If I were his parents I would never pay a dime and all contact would be cut-off.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 27, 2021)

dancinstallion said:


> I see why their son is divorced..
> that's one hellavu addiction that you would sue your parents after living in their home.
> I understand privacy and not touching his possessions but this is too much.
> *If I were his parents I would never pay a dime *and all contact would be cut-off.



Ditto.  I would charge $1,500 per month in (back) rent and offset the difference.  What an ingrate!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 27, 2021)

This dude is ALL of the trash.
Emails posted on the Daily Mail





One of the emails that Twerking, now 42, sent his father. In it, he said there were 'college girls waiting to be made into women' 





In one email to his son, Paul Werking argues about some of the content he found and said 'it was not natural or normal' 














Son wins lawsuit against his parents for throwing away his $29,000 porn collection  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 27, 2021)

Old Grannies Young Panties made me laugh but Grannies Gone Anal *1-6*  Why they make Granny keep doin that?


----------



## Kanky (Aug 27, 2021)

at Big Wet  15 And Asian Chunky Chicks.  

He is complete trash for suing his parents but people often get the kids that they deserve so they might be one big trashy family.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 27, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Old Grannies Young Panties made me laugh but Grannies Gone Anal *1-6*  Why they make Granny keep doin that?


I suspect “Granny” is probably a 30 year old woman in a gray wig but it’s still weird AF.


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm just trying to wrap my brain around how much smut one has to have to amass $30,000 worth. Yeesh.


----------



## nysister (Aug 27, 2021)

I honestly have no words. People are disturbed.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 28, 2021)

No way that porn is worth $30k. If those titles or comparable can be found free on the internet, then it’s worth $0. And I bet they were vhs tapes. He, the judge, and the “expert” need to get on with that BS.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 28, 2021)

cocosweet said:


> I'm just trying to wrap my brain around how much smut one has to have to amass $30,000 worth. Yeesh.


Is vintage porn a thing? Given the age of some of those videos they probably aren’t  online and there may be a premium for them.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 28, 2021)

dancinstallion said:


> I see why their son is divorced..
> that's one hellavu addiction that you would sue your parents after living in their home.
> I understand privacy and not touching his possessions but this is too much.
> If I were his parents I would never pay a dime and all contact would be cut-off.


A man who would sue his parents over something like this will also garnish their paychecks or go after their savings. He’s already won the lawsuit so it’s probably coming.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 28, 2021)

Well at least they know now not to leave him anything in the will. Hopefully they have other kids to take pride in.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 28, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> A man who would sue his parents over something like this will also garnish their paychecks or go after their savings. He’s already won the lawsuit so it’s probably coming.



That depends on where they live. In Texas you can't garnish someone's wages or bank account. There are plenty of lawsuits that are won here and are never paid and nothing happens besides its on your credit and record for up to 10 years then it will fall off.

Dh lost a lawsuit against a mechanic and was ordered to pay including his attorney fees. Dh never paid because we looked it up and (no one except the government) can garnish your wages here.


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 28, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> No way that porn is worth $30k. If those titles or comparable can be found free on the internet, then it’s worth $0. And I bet they were vhs tapes. He, the judge, and the “expert” need to get on with that BS.


I thought about it after I posted and decided the figure is likely punitive and not based on the retail value. I still wonder how his honor arrived at that amount.
ETA: I see an expert was consulted. There are experts on everything, I guess.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 28, 2021)

dancinstallion said:


> That depends on where they live. In Texas you can't garnish someone's wages or bank account. There are plenty of lawsuits that are won here and are never paid and nothing happens besides its on your credit and record for up to 10 years then it will fall off.
> 
> Dh lost a lawsuit against a mechanic and was ordered to pay including his attorney fees. Dh never paid because we looked it up and (no one except the government) can garnish your wages here.


They’re in Michigan. I don’t know the law here as it relates to garnishments and levies but he’ll definitely try if it’s allowed.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 28, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> They’re in Michigan. I don’t know the law here as it relates to garnishments and levies but he’ll definitely try if it’s allowed.



Yea he definitely will try. All the parents can do is appeal the judgement to delay.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 30, 2021)

In all seriousness.
The judge likely watches illegal porn and the same types of sick porn. Its their house and they can dispose of anything they want. The judge is likely a deviant. Judges are caught up in pedof- stings ALL the time.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 30, 2021)

I am hollering at some of those titles. 

The son is trash for saying that about his Mom.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 30, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> In all seriousness.
> The judge likely watches illegal porn and the same types of sick porn. Its their house and they can dispose of anything they want. The judge is likely a deviant. Judges are caught up in pedof- stings ALL the time.


I get feeling the way you do frfr but from a legal perspective he’s not wrong. If he was a minor, his stuff would essentially be his parent’s property then they might be within their rights to do what they wanted with it. But he was a grown man who they allowed to stay at their home and store his possessions. He didn’t lose his claim to those things just because he moved home. That’s why the judge ruled the way he did. Idk what kind of expert was used to come up with that value but it sounds like it was out of the judge’s hands at that point.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 31, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I get feeling the way you do frfr but from a legal perspective he’s not wrong. If he was a minor, his stuff would essentially be his parent’s property then they might be within their rights to do what they wanted with it. But he was a grown man who they allowed to stay at their home and store his possessions. He didn’t lose his claim to those things just because he moved home. That’s why the judge ruled the way he did. Idk what kind of expert was used to come up with that value but it sounds like it was out of the judge’s hands at that point.


I totally get that as well.


----------

